
Why Twitter’s Dying (And What You Can Learn from It) - jrs235
https://medium.com/bad-words/why-twitter-s-dying-and-what-you-can-learn-from-it-9ed233e37974
======
degenerate
The cover photo is the oversaturated version, here's the original:
[http://gallery.mikeolbinski.com/thestormgallery/h6b1e2196#h6...](http://gallery.mikeolbinski.com/thestormgallery/h6b1e2196#h6b1e2196)

